# A very special announcement!



## Janice (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello netizens of Specktra!

  Dawn and I have been spending ALOT of time discussing what we can do to improve the sense of community around the forum and we’ve got a few ideas we’re pretty stoked about. The administration of these ideas can be a bit overwhelming for one person when you’re discussing a forum with the membership and traffic of Specktra. In order to facilitate getting our ideas off the ground I’ve invited my sister, Monica, who is currently pursuing a degree in English to be our Community Engagement Manager! 

  In the role of Community Engagement Manager Monica will work to foster the ties that bind the Specktra community together. She will also have the monumental job of helping plan Specktra’s 10th anniversary birthday bash in the spring/summer of 2014! 

  I can’t express in words HOW EXCITED I am to be a part of this community right now, and I am really looking forward to providing Monica (and you!) the support needed to accomplish the goals I’ve set forth to ensure Specktra stays the BEST, brightest, most fabulous, cosmetic community on the net.





  Glitter & hugs,
  -Janice

  Say hello to MonikaRose!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 16, 2013)

:cheer: :cheer:


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Nov 16, 2013)

Janice said:


> Hello netizens of Specktra!
> 
> Dawn and I have been spending ALOT of time discussing what we can do to improve the sense of community around the forum and we’ve got a few ideas we’re pretty stoked about. The administration of these ideas can be a bit overwhelming for one person when you’re discussing a forum with the membership and traffic of Specktra. In order to facilitate getting our ideas off the ground I’ve invited my sister, Monica, who is currently pursuing a degree in English to be our Community Engagement Manager!
> 
> ...


  Yay!


----------



## Monica (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello everyone! Thanks for the welcomes! 

  I look forward to getting to know you guys and letting you in on the exciting things we have planned in the near future! 

  xoxo


----------



## itsbcuzirock (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome MonikaRose


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 17, 2013)

! I'm excited


----------



## gina12345 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Congrats to you Monika!!!!*


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey Monika Rose very


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Monika, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome!! [@]MonikaRose[/@] very excited!


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 17, 2013)

Janice, I am with great anticipation of all the ideas that you have planned for Spectra.  Thank you for introducing MonikaRose to us!!!

  Congratulations, MonikaRose!!!!!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome and congrats, MonikaRose!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey! That's my sister!!!!


----------



## katred (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard MonikaRose! Glad to have you with us!!


----------



## dustycat (Nov 19, 2013)

Welcome & that is exciting news!


----------



## AmginE (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome and congrats @MonikaRose!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wooooottt!!


----------

